# Cabbage Patch Carp !



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.nbc4i.com/news/4140069/detail.html


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

did someone call the x-files


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That could end my fishing career


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

they all look like the cat king. HEY CATKING, your love for carp has gone too far, look what you've done!! 

bill


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> HEY CATKING, your love for carp has gone too far












Thats too funny Bill !!!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

You would think a carp and a leather carp togeather would look nothing like that. Man thats freaky looking. I wonder how big they could get and if they could reproduce with other carp?


----------

